
CRISPR Gene drives thwarted by emergence of resistant organisms - Osiris30
http://www.nature.com/news/gene-drives-thwarted-by-emergence-of-resistant-organisms-1.21397
======
dekhn
I had to chuckle when multiple people insisted it was guaranteed to work, when
I pointed out that biology has many ways of surprising you.

We so often assume that biological systems follow simple causality paths and
operate in a linear regime. In reality, nearly all biological systems contain
homeostatic feedback mechanisms that self-regulate, they sample enormous
complexity space in a single generation, and nothing is linear.

